# Клавиши регистра



## vms37 (5 Июл 2016)

Добрый день. Подскажите идею исправить данный дефект (фото). Аккордеон Баркароле 4 голосный. Может у кого есть клавиши на замену. Дефект на всех клавишах.


----------



## ze_go (5 Июл 2016)

эпоксидка


----------



## MAN (5 Июл 2016)

И наверное неспроста они все поломались, вероятно усилия при переключениях регистров слишком велики, надо бы разобраться почему это так и устранить причину.


----------



## vms37 (6 Июл 2016)

Брал с рук. Сразу не заметил. Перезалил все голоса правой половины. Заменил кусок со сломаным голосом. Вчера эпоксидкой все клавиши залил. Будем тестить.


----------



## vms37 (8 Июл 2016)

Эпоксидкой залил, просверлил где надо под ось. Пружинку пришлось перекинуть на другую сторону.Вроде все крепко держится.


----------

